# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  چگونگی ارسال همزمان پیام  چند Gsm Modem؟

## tara_d

دوستان من یک برنامه ارسال SMS بوسیله GSM MOdem با استفاده از C#‎.Net نوشتم و درست هم کار می کند اما الان می خوهم این برنامه را با چند مودم انجام بدهم یعنی چند مودمه آن رانیز پیاده سازی نمایم  به این صورت که یک پیام را که به چند نفر می فرستم این چند نفر بین مودم ها تقسیم شده و همه مودمها به طور همزمان ارسال را انجام دهند اما نمی دانم این ارسال همزمان را چگونه پیاده سازی نمایم ممنون می شوم که مرا راهنمایی نمایید. :متفکر:

----------


## noorsoft

شما با نصب هر مودم یک پورت جدید به آنها اختصاص می دهید و در نرم افزار تون هر پیام را به پورت مودم مورد نظر ارسال کنید یعنی پیام اول به پورت 1 پیام دوم به پورت 2 و الی آخر.
باز هم اگه لازم میدونین بیشتر توضیح بدم

----------


## mahmoudjoon

> شما با نصب هر مودم یک پورت جدید به آنها اختصاص می دهید و در نرم افزار تون هر پیام را به پورت مودم مورد نظر ارسال کنید یعنی پیام اول به پورت 1 پیام دوم به پورت 2 و الی آخر.
> باز هم اگه لازم میدونین بیشتر توضیح بدم


سلام و خسته نباشید.
می خواستم بدونم میشه gsm modem رو با java برنامه نویسی کرد.اگه اره آیا package خاصی داره؟؟ یا نه؟

----------


## noorsoft

شما با هر زبان برنامه نویسی که امکان برنامه نویسی با پورت ( دستورات AT( را داشته باشه میتوان این کار را کرد

----------


## handinux

برای APIهای جاوا می توانید به اینجا مراجعه کنید 
http://j2me.mrforum.net/forum-f10/topic-t61.htm

----------


## jafarabad

شما مي توانيد نرم افزار ارسال اس ام اس را از سايت www.3mnan.blogfa.com  دانلود كنيد و به راحتي با كامپيوتر و موبايل اس ام اس بفرستيد.اطلاعات كامل هم توي خود وبلاگ هست

----------


## noorsoft

من نرم افزاری برای دانلود  پیدا نکردم

----------


## jafarabad

http://www.222sms.com/dl/SMSC09125982004.zip

----------


## jahadezarand

مي توني عدد آخر شماره موبايل را خوانده و بر اساس آن پورت ارسال را انتخاب کنيد مثلآ شماره هايي که به 1 ختم ميشن با پورت1 و..

----------

